# NREMT test



## shiloh723 (Jul 14, 2008)

I found out today that I passed the State EMT-B test. I now have my sights on National Registry but am a bit confused. 
In our EMT-B class, we were taught according to National Registry standards all the way through to the practicals. From what I read on the NREMT site, I will only have to take the cognitive portion of the exam however a paramedic friend of mine insists I will also be required to take the practicals. 
 Am I reading this wrong? Not that it matters to me but I would like to know what to expect.


----------



## NC-EMT08 (Jul 14, 2008)

In my EMT class, the practical finals for the class counted as our National Registry practical.  One of the instructors just had to go into the nremt.org website and verify that each of us had passed.  You may want to contact one of your instructors or the school where you went.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 14, 2008)

the class practicals count toward the NREMT.


----------



## Cincy53 (Jul 23, 2008)

When you sign up to take the CBT offeredw by the NREMT they have to verify from the specific institution that you have passed the practical skills portion before you're allowed to test. That's when they issue a certificate to test letter to you.


----------

